# Goat born with contracted tendons, now hanging legs.



## PendergrassRanch (May 25, 2014)

Last year, a set of triplets were born here. One kid had contracted tendons. I had done my research and constructed splints for her as well as medications/vitamins. She recovered quickly and grew into a seemingly normal adult.  She lived with my sister for a time, but now she is back with me and one of her sisters. Cobra and Shelby we call them. Shelby is the black with the previous contracted tendons.

My concern is, although she seems 100%, she does occasionally "hang" a leg and swing it back and forth for a few seconds. Usually when she is rising from a nap. I have never seen any other goat do such a thing. Always a front leg but not one more than the other.

Thoughts?


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 25, 2014)

PendergrassRanch said:


> Last year, a set of triplets were born here. One kid had contracted tendons. I had done my research and constructed splints for her as well as medications/vitamins. She recovered quickly and grew into a seemingly normal adult.  She lived with my sister for a time, but now she is back with me and one of her sisters. Cobra and Shelby we call them. Shelby is the black with the previous contracted tendons.
> 
> My concern is, although she seems 100%, she does occasionally "hang" a leg and swing it back and forth for a few seconds. Usually when she is rising from a nap. I have never seen any other goat do such a thing. Always a front leg but not one more than the other.
> 
> Thoughts?


Maybe the goat does like us humans do from time to time and sleep on it wrong and circulation is restricted and it is "falling asleep" you know the pins and needles feeling. It could also be arthritis in the joints of that leg. It is probably nothing more than that and should not compromise the quality of life. If it does get worse and the goat has a hard time getting around and/ or the body condition score drops then maybe you might consider a visit to the vet or the slaughter house if your goat is not a pet.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 25, 2014)

Well her weight is just fine! Haha she runs and jumps, hops, skips and climbs just like her sister. She is only a little over a year old, do you think arthritis would be the culprit at such a young age? She's a very sweet goat. Tries to trip you when she stops in your way to get a back scratch from you.  

It is possible her tendons still have contraction issues and are stiff?


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 26, 2014)

Being that young it may be ligaments which attach bones to bones forming a joint. Probably the ligaments will fix themselves as the goat matures but she may always have a little issue.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (May 28, 2014)

Thanks  She is only a pet that weeds the backyard, keeps the horses company and harasses the dogs.  I've been considering breeding them next year so I can milk them but I'm not sure if I want to deal with babies again


----------

